# Any drawbacks to Jotul GF 100 DV II Nordic model?



## warmup777 (Jan 12, 2022)

Are there any drawbacks of buying a used Jotul GF 100 DV II I should know about, especially since it's an older design? In your opinion, would a Nordic be a good fit for a 250-sq-ft, high-ceilinged, underinsulated room with bay window and a double-wide open doorway to a chilly 45-sq-ft hall? Corner installation; venting would be horizontal out the back of the unit (in the manual it looks like no snorkel is needed). I'm not sure if the lack of a heat exchanger would still be an issue? Nordic specs are 17,000BTU with turndown to 9,900; house is in Northern CA.

I've been looking at the Lillehammer and Allagash for this room but am wondering whether a little GF 100 unit might be able to be turned on high much of the time and do the trick.  Many thanks for your help! I've read a million posts here about BTUs vs. stove size but would love confirmation if I'm on the right track.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2022)

It's not a very good heater & that's because it has no heat exchanger. 
If you want heat, choose a different model.


----------



## warmup777 (Jan 12, 2022)

Couldn't be more clear than that! Very grateful for your insight. Will go back to looking at the 200/300.


----------

